# samba cannot write log files correctly

## alex.blackbit

hello everybody,

my good working samba server has problems to write the log files in the way it wants to.

```
...

[2006/12/05 20:41:35, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.ronda: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:41:36, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.hias: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:41:45, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.georg: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:41:45, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.georg: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:41:48, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.michi: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:42:04, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.192.168.1.7: No such file or directory

[2006/12/05 20:42:04, 0] lib/debug.c:reopen_logs(597)

  Unable to open new log file /usr/local/samba/var/log.xident: No such file or directory

...
```

the two files log.smbd and log.nmbd have UID & GID root.

how can i correct this?

thanks for your help

kind regards

--alex

----------

## gerdesj

Put this under the [global] section:

        log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

and make sure that /var/log/samba exists.

Cheers

Jon

----------

